# *.psd - Was ist das ? Was ist slicen ?



## D@nger (3. Januar 2005)

Hi,

wozu benötigt man eine *.psd Datei ?
Kann man die nicht in jpg abspeichern ?

Und ich habe schon des öfteren den Begriff slicen gehört !
Was ist das ?

Achja:
Wie kann man ein Desgin in ca. 6 Stücke aufteilen, damit die Seite schneller läd ?!

MFG
D@nger


----------



## Leola13 (3. Januar 2005)

Hai,

PSD ist das Photoshop-Datei-Format. Die wird ebnötigt um die erstellten Ebenen, Effekte, usw. auch später noch zu bearbeiten.

Man kann die auch als jpg abspeichern. Nachteil siehe oben.

Achja : MIt "Slicen" kann man ein Design in X Stücke aufteilen, damit es schneller lädt.

Waren das ernst gemeinte Fragen ?  ;-] 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Januar 2005)

Hi du!

Ich weiss das es eine typische Antwort für ein Forum ist und es ist auch keinesfalls böse gemeint, nur schau dir bitte mal das Handbuch an. Ich meine, wer solche Fragen stellt...
Oder auch mal im Forum suchen. Zum Begriff "slicen" lässt sich da sicherlich jede Menge finden 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Christoph (3. Januar 2005)

-closed-

/regards


----------

